# Brax Special Edition Platinum Limited Edition Amplifier #17 (Graphic X2400 + X2000)



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292128817251


Not my auction


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Wish I had money to burn...

I wonder what the length of that thing is?


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Please nobody else bid


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

At one point, I had two of them in my Accord.

Off of the top of my head, they were like 44 or 46" long. They are a Graphic X2400 and regular X2000 in one heatsink.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

I had number 00 that amp was huge - if you don't have a big car it won't fit.. I actually damaged my rca plugs as the amp was a tight fit and the rca cables where pushing against the plastic trim panels in my E39 BMW also I had a baby pram on top of it and the handles were resting on the rca plugs so I was getting engine noise 

So I just cut the thing in half .... funniest thing one amp said limited edition the other half said platinum...

Sold them off...

Dumbest idea to make a meter long amp they should have rather just made it a square instead...

Amp was nothing special to be honest... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Elektra said:


> I had number 00 that amp was huge - if you don't have a big car it won't fit.. I actually damaged my rca plugs as the amp was a tight fit and the rca cables where pushing against the plastic trim panels in my E39 BMW also I had a baby pram on top of it and the handles were resting on the rca plugs so I was getting engine noise
> 
> So I just cut the thing in half .... funniest thing one amp said limited edition the other half said platinum...
> 
> ...


 speaking of dumb ideas. 
You cut in half what?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> speaking of dumb ideas.
> 
> You cut in half what?




Lol.. well it didn't fit in my new car... nobody here in my country would have paid the price for it (before I became a diyma member) so I managed to get a reasonable price for it in pieces

Besides it was a cold sounding amp - I didn't like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Elektra said:


> Lol.. well it didn't fit in my new car... nobody here in my country would have paid the price for it (before I became a diyma member) so I managed to get a reasonable price for it in pieces
> 
> Besides it was a cold sounding amp - I didn't like it
> 
> ...



No comment, really.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BBOYSTEVIE said:


> Please nobody else bid


Are you serious?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry 'bout that


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Meh just buy those 2 for sale here I am sure he will take $1200 for both - just get the opamps and audio caps upgraded and it's basically a GE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> Are you serious?



Of course not. I was just enjoying being the highest bidder for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

The old X series amps are not so popular anymore - you should be able to pick them up for a very reasonable price...

I think the newer models sound much better... i wasn't impressed with them - the MX amps are miles better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

